# Where Did My Thread Go?



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Posted one about steak being on offer at Tesco, and it's disappeared.

Was in General, which seemed to fit best, plus would get seen more (thus potentially help people out more).


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Horsegate#


----------



## bigben1 (Jun 11, 2013)

sorry very new to this how to i post a question on this website


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

It's medium rare that threads go missing


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

bigben1 said:


> sorry very new to this how to i post a question on this website


I think you just have!!!!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Aslan said:


> I think you just have!!!!!


LoooooooooooooooooL :lol:


----------

